# How do you do?



## gachapin_luv (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi, everyone. I have been a member for a few years, but I have never posted anything yet.

I started buying MAC products back in '95? or '96 (oh, boy!) and never ever stopped. I didn't know Spektra until '07, but I really enjoy this site. 

Hope to get involved a bit more from now on. Very nice to meet you!


----------



## Hypathya (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Wow!! Mac from '95!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You should definitely get more involved and share with us all your goodies from back when you started collecting!! Can't wait for your posts!


----------



## gachapin_luv (Feb 4, 2010)

Thank you, Hypathia.  Such a pretty name!

I know I am an old addict!  I could buy a car or something instead of spending on MAC
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  There were many hits and misses back then because there were no Spektra nor Temptalia.


----------



## Meownica (Feb 4, 2010)

Nice to meet you!


----------



## Purple (Feb 5, 2010)

...We started our MAC addiction at the same time!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I remember my first MAC product, Paramount lipstick, back in 1995!


----------



## gachapin_luv (Feb 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purple* 

 
_





...We started our MAC addiction at the same time!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I remember my first MAC product, Paramount lipstick, back in 1995!_

 
Hi, Purple.  Nice to meet you.
Oh, I had Paramount, too.  There is no way I could pull it off, though.


----------



## gachapin_luv (Feb 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purple* 

 
_





...We started our MAC addiction at the same time!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I remember my first MAC product, Paramount lipstick, back in 1995!_

 
Pruple - did you just change your avatar, btw?  You look very pretty.


----------



## Purple (Feb 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gachapin_luv* 

 
_Pruple - did you just change your avatar, btw?  You look very pretty._

 
Thanks!


----------



## Purple (Feb 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gachapin_luv* 

 
_Hi, Purple.  Nice to meet you.
Oh, I had Paramount, too.  There is no way I could pull it off, though._

 
I think this color was too dark, I don't use that kind of colors anymore, I'm always searching for my hg nude


----------



## gachapin_luv (Feb 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purple* 

 
_I think this color was too dark, I don't use that kind of colors anymore, I'm always searching for my hg nude
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me, too.  That's why I didn't get any lipsticks from Style Black.  
I love creme de nude lately.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 6, 2010)

back to the forum! sounds like you have some awesome retro products!


----------



## gachapin_luv (Feb 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_





 back to the forum! sounds like you have some awesome retro products!_

 
Thank you, LMD84.  Yep, I do, 15 years with MAC - but, mostly B2Med unfortunatley.  

Nice to meet you!  Hope to chat with you more.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 7, 2010)

Nice to meet you!


----------



## nunu (Feb 7, 2010)

Hello, it's lovely to meet you


----------



## bluedevilkitty (Feb 7, 2010)

Welcome! and nice to meet you


----------



## gachapin_luv (Feb 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





 Nice to meet you!_

 
Hi, Susanne.  It's very nice to meet you.  Your hair is darker than before, but very pretty!


----------



## gachapin_luv (Feb 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Hello, it's lovely to meet you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hello, Nunu.  Nice to meet you!  Hope to get to know you more.


----------



## gachapin_luv (Feb 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bluedevilkitty* 

 
_Welcome! and nice to meet you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hi, bluedevilkitty!  Haha, I love your name.  I'm into cats + lipgloss + spandex (can't run very fast but love to workout)  Nice to meet you.


----------



## xxmichellexx (Feb 7, 2010)

Hello! Glad to meet you.


----------



## gachapin_luv (Feb 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxmichellexx* 

 
_Hello! Glad to meet you._

 
Hi, Michelle!  Very nice to meet you!


----------



## Hypathya (Feb 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gachapin_luv* 

 
_Thank you, Hypathia.  Such a pretty name!

I know I am an old addict!  I could buy a car or something instead of spending on MAC
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  There were many hits and misses back then because there were no Spektra nor Temptalia._

 
Thanks dear!!! My name is Eugenia and Hypatia was the fist important female mathematician, astronomer and philosopher from 400 a.c. It was said she was as beautiful as Aphrodite and as smart as Athenea. I've was very impressed by her history and admired her since childhood. Since Hypathia was no available when I first opened an email account, I've always used Hypathya.

I know what you mean with back when there was no Specktra!!!


----------



## gachapin_luv (Feb 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hypathya* 

 
_Thanks dear!!! My name is Eugenia and Hypatia was the fist important female mathematician, astronomer and philosopher from 400 a.c. It was said she was as beautiful as Aphrodite and as smart as Athenea. I've was very impressed by her history and admired her since childhood. Since Hypathia was no available when I first opened an email account, I've always used Hypathya.

I know what you mean with back when there was no Specktra!!!_

 
Wow!  Thank you for the info, Eugenia.  It is so rare to have both beauty and brain like that.  Great choice of username!


----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 8, 2010)

Welcome!  You'll have to post pictures of your collection some time!  You probably still have some goodies most of us have never seen!


----------



## gachapin_luv (Feb 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Welcome! You'll have to post pictures of your collection some time! You probably still have some goodies most of us have never seen!_

 
Thank you, Purtykitty.  Nah, I wish I could keep all of them, but I really don't wanna keep old stuff becasue the colors/texture change.  I always utilize B2M, so my old products would be a few shadows like Nocturnelle and sketch. 
Nice to meet you, by the way.


----------



## Hypathya (Feb 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gachapin_luv* 

 
_Wow!  Thank you for the info, Eugenia.  It is so rare to have both beauty and brain like that.  Great choice of username!_

 
You're so sweet!!


----------

